
Show HN: API-first referral marketing SDK for web developers - metaculus
https://www.notion.so/alphaseek/Alphaseek-8b8570be00dc434ba567b8247f0f1027
======
metaculus
Hi HN, my goal with Alphaseek is to make it easy and simple for developers to
launch a referral program in their apps and websites as an alternative to
other productized offerings in the market that are built for marketers and
charging big monthly fees regardless of the referral success of the users. The
SDK consists of REST API that keeps track of a product's users and how they
refer other users to sign up, generate unique referral links and "invite"
codes for them, and increment scores on both sides of a referral. The back end
is reward-agnostic and leaves it to the developer. I'm also working on the
TypeScript/JavaScript library that wraps the API and makes it easy to
integrate with web and React projects and a CLI tool for admin purposes.

I've spent three months on-and-off working on this project and I'm really
excited to share it and get feedback from you. I would love to hear your
thoughts and answer any questions you may have.

------
rahulvyas
I love the offerings that it has. I also believe referral marketing traffic is
still cheap talking 10 cents per month.

I would love to know more about how I could use this to increase sales of my
SaaS products.

------
mtnGoat
As someone who has worked in affiliate marketing for 20+ years... 10 cents per
clicks is very very very expensive and non sustainable. Many affiliate
programs are getting thousands and thousands of clicks per day, there are
solutions that can handle that for under $100/mo.

~~~
metaculus
Thank you for the feedback. The pay-per-click model will be one of the options
once we're ready for paying customers and we should adjust it accordingly from
users' feedback.

------
makeee
I'd be interested in trying this when the JS library is ready. Any ETA on
that?

~~~
metaculus
Yes, it will be released by the end of this month.

~~~
kaushikt
That's exciting. Looking forward for js lib. All of my stack is on node

------
metaculus
Please sign up to try out an email with access credentials will be sent to
you.

